# Pennsylvania Turnpike



## ianfernite (Jul 9, 2009)

I know that the turnpike is the only place it is explicitly illegal to hitchhike, but would I be okay on on-ramps? I always just assumed that I would, but since I'm leaving in a few days, I figured it would be a good idea to ask. So, has anyone hitched on the PA turnpike before?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 10, 2009)

As long as you're not past the sign saying "no bikes, atvs, pedestrians" ect. your fine


----------



## elvagabundo (Jul 10, 2009)

I was on the Northeast Extension last weekend and there are signs encouraging drivers to call and report the presence of pedestrians on the road. Might apply to all areas beyond the toll plazas.


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn. I would try to find another route, but my atlas didn't even come in the mail yet, so I would get beyond lost.

EDIT: For some reason I didn't see Beegod's post. Thanks! I guess I'm overly worried, but getting out would probably help that.


----------

